# 25 Gallon Beginner!



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have been keeping a mbuna 55 Gallon and thought I would give plants a try in a new 25 Gallon tank! I was completely new to plants and didn't know anything about keeping them. I made a DIY light setup, added fluval plant soil, topped it with gravel, added the water and then planted! This tank has been setup for just over a month now, and I dose Flourish every 2 days.

Here is the tank when I started on November 5, 2011:


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

The tank on November 12, 2011 (1 week)


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

November 20, 2011 (2 weeks)


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

The tank on November 27, 2011 (3 weeks)


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

The December 3, 2011 update! (nearly 1 month)


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

I have kind of rescaped today, but I will wait until Saturday to show everyone!  Oh and I added 6 Harlequin Rasboras!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i like it! it has a very clean and crisp feel to it . what lights are you using and how did you set it up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

iBetta said:


> i like it! it has a very clean and crisp feel to it . what lights are you using and how did you set it up if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! The lights are just a pretty simple hanging setup, I have a video of them here:


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

oh i see thanks a bunch! so they are just normal fluorescent compact lights? like 13 watts each?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

iBetta said:


> oh i see thanks a bunch! so they are just normal fluorescent compact lights? like 13 watts each?


No problem! Yea, they are 26Watt regular compact fluorescents, they seem to do a pretty good job. I planned on trying LEDs but they would have cost me more then the whole tank setup.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, I really like your scape. Simple but elegant. I recognize hornwort and the tiger lotus, but what are the other plants?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Hey, I really like your scape. Simple but elegant. I recognize hornwort and the tiger lotus, but what are the other plants?


Thank you! On the left corner I have Rotala Rotundifolia, middle is Blyxa Japonica and behind the blyxa is Rotala SP. 'Nanjenshan'. These three were all bought from coldmantis on this forum.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hahaha i started off with LEDs and its not working out for me so now im trying to get some compact fluorescents


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

iBetta said:


> hahaha i started off with LEDs and its not working out for me so now im trying to get some compact fluorescents


Good thing I'm cheap then!  You can get them at most hardware stores.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

December 10, 2011 (5 weeks)
Rescaped a bit.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

December 17, 2011 Update (6 weeks)
Had 1 Harlequin jump out and then returned quickly to the tank, but did not survive.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Update taken on the last day of 2011!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i like the video and the shadow on the white background The plants on the right looks great also.
are you planning to add some carpeting plants to cover the front?


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

alexxa said:


> i like the video and the shadow on the white background The plants on the right looks great also.
> are you planning to add some carpeting plants to cover the front?


Thanks for the compliments!  I do want to add a carpeting plant, but I do not know if my lights will be strong enough since it is a taller tank.


----------

